# Coopers Pale Ale Clone



## craigo (14/7/10)

just wondering if anyone had a coopers pale ale recipe or something similar?


----------



## mccuaigm (14/7/10)

Craigo,

There's heaps of them on here
This one is a bit of info & discussion about it 

This is a popular recipe for it too.


The yeast is the key they say with the CPA clones.

Cheers
Goldy


----------



## Mickthe (14/7/10)

LOL........ i have done just a dozen beers and my coopers pale ale effort was my most drinkable beer (mind you it is a forgiving style) 

You need to re-culture the Coopers yeast from the sediment in the pale ale bottles for a true CPA clone, but my recipe is simply.....

Coopers Pale Ale tin 
1kg Brew Enhancer 2 
500g LDME
Cascade hop teabag 
US-05 Dry Yeast (optional 300gram light crystal grain steep) 

Cheers 
Mick.


----------



## Nick JD (14/7/10)

2.0kg LDME
0.7kg Dextrose
18g Pride of Ringwood hops
200g Caraamber
100g Carapils
Recultured CPA Yeast

1.) Steep the milled grains in 4L of 60-70C water in a tied swiss voile square for 30 minutes.

2.) Remove grain bag, let drain (squeeze lightly) and then add 200g of the LDME. Bring to boil and simmer.

3.) Add hops and set timer for 60 minutes. 

4.) Add all dry ingredients to fermenter. Pour hop boil through strainer into fermenter (ignore clumping of LDME, it dissolves). 

5.) Top up to 22L with cold tap water. Add yeast and keep between 17 and 20C.

Dead ringer for CPA.


----------

